# iPhone 4 Preise offiziell !



## Rotax (16. Juni 2010)

Man kann sich das neue iPhone 4 *simlockfrei* in England und Frankfreich kaufen / bestellen:

*"Bei Apple Frankreich kostet das iPhone 4 Simlock frei: * 

629 Euro für das (16GB)
739 Euro für das (32GB)
 *Und bei Apple UK:*


499 Pfund für das 16GB (ca. 598€)
599 Pfund für das 32GB     "
Quelle:apfeltalk.de

Somit kostet es ohne Vertrag keine <1000€ wie hier letzt noch in News verkündet wurde.
Diese Preise werden nur von den einschlägig bekannten Abzockershops verlangt.

Interessant ist auch die Tatsache dass die apple Garantie nun in dem Land in dem man lebt beansprucht werden kann und nicht wie bisher nur in dem Land in dem man es gekauft hat.

Für Leute die sich das neue iPhone 4 holen wollen aber auf die teuren T-Mobile Verträge verzichten wollen sicher eine interessante Info.
Ist natürlich nicht superbillig aber angesichts der rießigen Nachfrage und der Tatsache dass es halt apple Geräte sind, die immer etwas teuerer sind, auch nicht unverschämt teuer.


----------



## x-coffee (17. Juni 2010)

nicht schlecht, ich bin gottfroh dass es nicht die zuletzt bekannten 1000 euro sind. mal ganz ehrlich, wer will den bitte einen vertrag der 50 euro im monat kostet?? naja, ich kanns mir eh nicht leisten, auch ohne vertrag nicht. aber die england-preise find ich trotzdem interessant.


----------



## ph1driver (17. Juni 2010)

Für den, der es sich leisten kann ok. Für mich nur ein überteuertes Statussymbol


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (17. Juni 2010)

für mich schon interessant!
ich komme nicht druherum bei eplus zu bleiben, da meine family aus eplus fanboys besteht 
ist die frage wie viel komplizierter der kauf im ausland abläuft. Ich habe da kaum erfahrungen mit. Ich kaufe das zeuch über meine apple id und ich bekomms ganz einfach nach deutshcland geliefert ??

ich stehe momentan wirklich zwischen samsung galaxy s und iphone 4 (wenn es denn bei ca 600 €) bleibt
ich suche nämlich ein smartphone mit guter videofunktion (ungewöhnlich ja)


----------



## DAEF13 (17. Juni 2010)

Das Teil ist für Apple Verhältnisse schon günstig, wenn man bedenkt, das das "alte" iPhone 3GS mal locker 899€+ gekostet hat.

So langsam scheint Apple aber alle Preise etwas runter zu korrigieren, der iPod touch wurde mit jedem Jahr günstiger, und auch das iPad ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu teuer.
Das iPhone ist aber immernoch sau teuer


----------



## Rotax (17. Juni 2010)

grapefruit_gtx schrieb:


> ist die frage wie viel komplizierter der kauf im ausland abläuft. Ich habe da kaum erfahrungen mit. Ich kaufe das zeuch über meine apple id und ich bekomms ganz einfach nach deutshcland geliefert ??




Afaik muss man es entweder persönlich im dortigen applestore kaufen (geht mit deutscher Kreditkarte) oder man braucht eine Lieferadresse im jeweiligen Kaufland. Hierfür gibts aber auch "Forwarder", also Dienstleister die das für dich übernehmen. Alternativ kannsts auch bei eBay kaufen dann hast die Probleme nicht.

Ich würde da aber eher nochmal in Foren nachhaken wo dir besser geholfen werden kann, gulli oder apfeltalk z.B.


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (17. Juni 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Afaik muss man es entweder persönlich im dortigen applestore kaufen (geht mit deutscher Kreditkarte) oder man braucht eine Lieferadresse im jeweiligen Kaufland. Hierfür gibts aber auch "Forwarder", also Dienstleister die das für dich übernehmen. Alternativ kannsts auch bei eBay kaufen dann hast die Probleme nicht.
> 
> Ich würde da aber eher nochmal in Foren nachhaken wo dir besser geholfen werden kann, gulli oder apfeltalk z.B.



Thx das sieht ja dann doch komplizierter aus als ich dachte. Naja vllt kannich ja mal eben über die Grenze fahren 
Nein ich werd mich weiter erkundigen, thx

edit: aha (zitat: apfeltalk.de)

Anders als in Deutschland ist aufgrund der  Gesetze anderer Länder eine Exklusivpartnerschaft zwischen Apple und  einem Mobilfunkanbieter nicht zulässig. Das ermöglicht es den Kunden,  sogenannte "Neverlock"-Geräte zu kaufen, die unabhängig von Updates mit  jeder x-beliebigen SIM-Karte funktionieren. In Frankreich  erscheint das iPhone 4 am 24. Juni für 629 Euro (16GB) bzw. 739 Euro  (32GB), in England  für rund 600 Euro (16GB) bzw. 720 Euro (32GB). Die Vorbestellung ist  auf zwei iPhones pro Person limitiert. Ob eine Bestellung aus  Deutschland ohne weiteres angenommen wird, bleibt abzuwarten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild & Informationen via fscklog

      		 				Kategorien: 				

iPhone
Feature


----------



## x-coffee (18. Juni 2010)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Für den, der es sich leisten kann ok. Für mich nur ein überteuertes Statussymbol



so ähnlich seh ich das auch. aber trotzdem schön zu wissen das es 400 euro günstiger ist als gedacht... da werden die träume doch wieder etwas realistischer^^


----------



## ph1driver (18. Juni 2010)

Ich denke wenn es das in DE für 500€ als Neverlock geben würde, wäre ich wohl auch versucht.


----------



## push@max (18. Juni 2010)

Wenn ein iPhone 4, dann aus dem Ausland...ganz klar.

Ich werde das Geld den Abzockern (die überteuerten Shops + T-Mobile) nicht in den A.... schieben.


----------



## fuddles (18. Juni 2010)

Auch die Preise im Ausland sind überteuert. Außerdem fehlende Inlandsgarantie. Muss im Bezugsland repariert werden


----------



## Rotax (18. Juni 2010)

Ne, das war früher so.


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (19. Juni 2010)

einziges problem scheint ja zu sein, dass man eine auslandsadresse haben muss, an die das teil geliefert wird. Im apple store jedenfalls, wie ich das jetzt verstanden hab. Sobald man das teil bei amazon uk oder so kauft, liefern die bestimmt auch nach DE ?!


----------



## fuddles (19. Juni 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Ne, das war früher so.



Und wo willst du das Gerät in Deutschland denn abgeben zur Reparatur?
Bei Online Abfrage über die IMEI Nummer wird es im deutschen Apple Store Support Center abgelehnt


----------



## INU.ID (21. Juni 2010)

Hier gehts weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/106068-iphone-4-preise-ohne-vertrag-offiziell.html

*closed*


----------

